# Garten & Teich 2013



## bilderzaehler (14. März 2013)

Vorankündigung:

Für dieses Jahr ist ein kleiner Amazonas auf dem Gelände geplant. Außerdem eine "Teichonaut"-Anlage, bei der man das Innenleben eines Teiches im Querschnitt sehen kann, ein Auto im teich, viele Mini-Teiche, die auch für den Balkon oder die Terasse geeignet sind uvm.

http://www.gartenundteich.info/

 Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2013)

*AW: Garten & Teich 2013*

Hey Thomas,

so richtig komme ich mit der Info nicht zurecht 
Ist das eine Gartenschau ... oder was soll das sein?
Gibt es auch Bilder von vergangenen "Events"?

Erzähl doch mal bischen mehr darüber!

Irgendwie gibt der Link nicht viel her ... finde ich 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (15. März 2013)

*AW: Garten & Teich 2013*

Hallo Mandy

die Webseite gab schon letztes Jahr nicht viel her ,ist wohl eher ein "Geheimtip" ,aber ein GUTER und SCHÖNER, ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder hingehen diesmal aber etwas früher.

Hier der Link vom letzten Jahr

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36307

@ Bilderzähler wollen wir dort nicht mal ein kleines USER treffen abziehen???

würde mich freuen Patrick


----------



## bilderzaehler (15. März 2013)

*AW: Garten & Teich 2013*

Hi,

stimmt, die Site gibt nicht viel her, aber ich hab die Info vom Betreiber, dass der Webauftritt derzeit neu programmiert wird. Der Betreiber hat mir die Info in mein Gästebuch geschrieben, weil ich eine positive Anmerkung zum letztjährigen Event geschrieben hatte.

@ Patrick . . . sehr gerne. Fachsimpeln kann man mit mir nicht, aber es gibt ja noch ein Leben außerhalb der Teichwelt ;-)

Habt ein schönes Wochenende . . . liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Kama (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Garten & Teich 2013*

Hallo, ich darf nochmal dran erinnern .

Unsere Presse tritt es auch schön platt:

    

Wisst ihr schon, wann ihr da sein werdet?


----------



## blackbird (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Garten & Teich 2013*

Hi zusammen, 

schade, das passt bei mir terminlich nicht, sonst wär ich auch gekommen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß dort, ist bestimmt sehr interessant. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## bilderzaehler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Garten & Teich 2013*

Da ich am Donnerstag ne heftige Zahn-OP habe, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich in der Lage bin die Ausstellung zu besuchen


----------



## Kama (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Garten & Teich 2013*



bilderzaehler schrieb:


> Da ich am Donnerstag ne heftige Zahn-OP habe, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich in der Lage bin die Ausstellung zu besuchen



Gibt's denn eine bessere Ablenkung vom eigenen Elend?


----------

